# Isaac



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Tropical Storm Isaac is entering the Caribbean. U.S. impacts are still uncertain, but everyone in the coastal southeastern U.S. should be vigilant as we track the storm's projected path ...

Now is the time to prepare ...


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Tropical Storm Isaac is entering the Caribbean. U.S. impacts are still uncertain, but everyone in the coastal southeastern U.S. should be vigilant as we track the storm's projected path ...
> 
> Now is the time to prepare ...


Got call today from my old power company, making sure I was avalable.....

Jimmy


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Gonna be interesting to see what happens in Tampa at the RNC.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:


> Got call today from my old power company, making sure I was avalable.....
> 
> Jimmy


Yea, My hubby got the call to make sure all the ducks were in a row. (He is in Hydraulics ... )


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Time to buy milk, bread and tequila
and LOTS of those silly scented candles!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

tequila ... No thanks!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

MMMMM! Whats not to love????


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!! :wave:


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hopefully it makes landfall in Texas then swings up threw the Midwest and drops lots of rain! Sorry coastal friends but dam we need some rain!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Now is the time to prepare ...


wouldn't LAST week have been the 'time to prepare'?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I am of the opinion.....send in the rain!!! most of us need it. and those here, what preps? got to get three days of stuff and fight the crowds  or rather watch the fun


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> wouldn't LAST week have been the 'time to prepare'?


Just for you Blob & Joe ... Now is the time we need to put away things that might get caught up in winds.

I have started to put away "light weight" summer chairs.

Small flower pots.

Take down wind chimes ... etc

Thanks ...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

if any one from the south needs to park a trailer or something let me know. I am in the center of the state.


----------



## AZSas (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never lived in a hurricane area so forgive me if this is a silly question. Why do people buy perishables when big storms and likely power outages are on the way?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone stocking perishables likely has a generator or freezes blocks of ice year round to keep things for a while. 
The longest I went without power was three weeks, power returned then went out for another two. Broke down and bought a generator the second outage. Good luck to all you Floridians, I kinda miss hurricane parties.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sending prayers to all in the path.
I would love for the rain to get here BUT that wont happen.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Magus said:


> Time to buy milk, bread and tequila
> and LOTS of those silly scented candles!


Old #7 is my liquor of prefrence.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

AZSas said:


> I've never lived in a hurricane area so forgive me if this is a silly question. Why do people buy perishables when big storms and likely power outages are on the way?


What perishables are are you speaking of? 

Mostly a few canned goods, bread, consumable fluids/water. Last minute folks buying perishable food are not from here and are caught up in the fever of the moment or have their own generation.

Another advantage now a days, are the long term cold-holding ice chest. I have three myself. One is a 7 day and the other two are 5 day. I have the 2# refreeze blocks. They work quite well. Add a couple of 2 ltr bottles of ice and they really work well.

Jimmy


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Even non-preppers that live in coastal areas have the necessary equipment to live without power for awhile. experience is a great teacher.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Where is it headed? Havent turned on my TV in three days


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Where is it headed? Havent turned on my TV in three days


This is the latest from NOAA..

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4.shtml?5-daynl#contents

Jimmy


----------



## AZSas (Oct 27, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> What perishables are are you speaking of?
> 
> Jimmy


Everyone always mentions milk eggs and bread so I was curious. I live off grid with 75 watts of power so I don't think much about the electricity going out. We can our meat, use powdered milk and put eggs in the pantry coated with grease.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

AZSas said:


> Everyone always mentions milk eggs and bread so I was curious. I live off grid with 75 watts of power so I don't think much about the electricity going out. We can our meat, use powdered milk and put eggs in the pantry coated with grease.


Very cool that you live off the grid. Would love to myself, 75 watts in the deep south would not count for much though. I have lived in the high desert in AZ and CA and it's much more off grid compatable. Evaporative cooling, plus at nite it is much cooler in the enviroment.

If one has generation, then they may in fact just purchase fresh food as normal. But as a rule, most are after bread and easily perpared meals that can be worked up out of a cooler.

Please tell us in another thread about your lifestyle. We always love to hear of off grid life.

Jimmy


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

well I spent today double checking my preps, made sure all the boards for the windows were good and ready. Did a dry run takes 46 minutes to get the boards up, well worth all the prep work. Laid in a couple of extra days of bottled water, adn 4 days of extra food ( any excuse to add to the preps). I think we are ready. Plan is if it looks too bad i will take the family up to the back up BOL or her folks ( 3 miles apart) monday evening. IT is a little over 100 miles form here. Then head back to ride it out here and watchover everything.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

lefty said:


> well I spent today double checking my preps, made sure all the boards for the windows were good and ready. Did a dry run takes 46 minutes to get the boards up, well worth all the prep work. Laid in a couple of extra days of bottled water, adn 4 days of extra food ( any excuse to add to the preps). I think we are ready. Plan is if it looks too bad i will take the family up to the back up BOL or her folks ( 3 miles apart) monday evening. IT is a little over 100 miles form here. Then head back to ride it out here and watchover everything.


This am has a fair size move to the west. I hope you are in the far east part of the panhandle. Looks like we will have a bit more of Isaac than we hoped for. If stays on state line, will be much like Fredric in '79.

Good luck over the next couple of days.

Jimmy


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Today's check list. Bought gas for generator. Prepped yard. Bought beer. Done and ready. Still hurting a little from adult beverages watching the New Orleans Bounty Hunters lastnight play Texas.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is the latest...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents

:gaah: :dunno:

Jimmy


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

The storm is already here, and so far it is no worse than an average rainy day.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

They say it's going to strengthen before it hits us dead on. There must be a hurricane magnet on my house.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have some land up in the center of Louisiana if someone wants to park a RV. you will still have to ruff it a bit but were we are we don't get hit to hard. PM me if you want to use it.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Predicted to land in New Orleans. I hope it comes up through Dallas.
Need the rain, and I love BIG weather. We never get a power outage.
I'd like to just to wake the wife and child up about prepping. And play with my new generator.
Their so spoiled.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> I have some land up in the center of Louisiana if someone wants to park a RV. you will still have to ruff it a bit but were we are we don't get hit to hard. PM me if you want to use it.


Thanks that's a great offer and will keep it in mind. Don't think we will leave. If we do your offer will be considered and given many thanks. Your offer is an example what this forum is capable of. A community helping each other. Thanks


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

just head up 49 you won't miss me.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Stay safe folks. Looks like its going into the gulf and going to kick up a notch.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Issac is just another bag of wind like any politician out there and just as unpredictable.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> This am has a fair size move to the west. I hope you are in the far east part of the panhandle. Looks like we will have a bit more of Isaac than we hoped for. If stays on state line, will be much like Fredric in '79.
> 
> Good luck over the next couple of days.
> 
> Jimmy


Yeah looks like it may go in west of us more toward you. Good luck


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Are there any of our fellow preppers that live in the Gulf coast states having to leave there homes because of Isaac, If so do you pack as much of your prep as you can? I just wondered about this, I would hate to have to leave so much of my prep behind. Besides food and water how would you decide what was most important? Do you have friends or family to stay with away from the coast? If they have a state of emergency and mandatory evacuations does everyone leave? I know material things can be replaced but I would hate to lose all my prep. Prayers for all our fellow preppers on the coast.Stay Safe


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

pmabma said:


> Are there any of our fellow preppers that live in the Gulf coast states having to leave there homes because of Isaac, If so do you pack as much of your prep as you can? I just wondered about this, I would hate to have to leave so much of my prep behind. Besides food and water how would you decide what was most important? Do you have friends or family to stay with away from the coast? If they have a state of emergency and mandatory evacuations does everyone leave? I know material things can be replaced but I would hate to lose all my prep. Prayers for all our fellow preppers on the coast.Stay Safe


I am lucky I have a back oup BOL about 120 miles north of my location in a small rural town. If it gets bad eough I would take the family to the back up BOL we have friends and family in that area. I would head back and stay in the house (unless it was a cat 5 heading right toward us)


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

lefty said:


> Yeah looks like it may go in west of us more toward you. Good luck


Thanks. Looks like NO gonna catch it this time. It will still be VERY wet and windy here too....16-20" :rant:

Jimmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Heads up folks ... keep an ear and eye open.

Heavy rain and high winds, not a good combo... and remember...

Turn around don't drown. Stay safe!

Keeping you all in my thoughts!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Heads up folks ... keep an ear and eye open.
> 
> Heavy rain and high winds, not a good combo... and remember...
> 
> ...


As ready as can be....:gaah:

Taking my daily am caffeine on the porch, watching the feeder bands and listening to Jimmy Buffet. Don't get much better..:beercheer:

Being about 30 miles from the coast and on the western side of the state, makes our main concern tornados and LARGE amounts of rain (12-20").

It's breezy with the occasionally 20+ gust and very overcast.

Please keep the utility folks in your thoughts, as they will be facing a bunch of work during the following days.

Jimmy


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Magus said:


> Time to buy milk, bread and tequila
> and LOTS of those silly scented candles!


Got bread, powdered milk and tequila. : D


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> Thanks. Looks like NO gonna catch it this time. It will still be VERY wet and windy here too....16-20" :rant:
> 
> Jimmy


Here it rains like crazy then sunny wind is constant with some sport gusts.

Hang in there


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

radio477 said:


> Hopefully it makes landfall in Texas then swings up threw the Midwest and drops lots of rain! Sorry coastal friends but dam we need some rain!


I'm PRAYING for this!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

got up took a hot shower, and made a big pot of coffee, we are ready, but not too much here. Live about 2 miles from the coast so not too worried. THose to the west good luck


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Everyone in the path of Isaac stay safe. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Getting a few good bands of rain. Nothing more than our usual rain storms, so far. Waiting for the winds to pick up.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

This how we keep cool! Put one big, very old window unit on a couple tires and tie it down. Duct tape all the cracks and crevaces real good. Run an extention cord to it from the generator and voila!


----------



## vic92 (Aug 29, 2012)

We are a few blocks from the gulf. Just now seeing some good wind. Honestly I'm disappointed. After being left after Katrina with no communication, gas, three bottles of water and a few granola bars my mother and I loaded up this time and nothing. Not that I want anything dangerous mind you. Not like I won't be able to use the supplies living here.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

emilysometimes said:


> I'm PRAYING for this!


Be careful what you wish/pray for ...


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Just had one of my whirlybirds rip off my roof. It's hanging by one screw and raining in the attic. This thing isn't moving. I went on the roof with a drill in a bag and screwed it back and put three garbage bags over them with duct tape. Quite windy but the gust were what would catch you off guard. I always bag them and wrap them with duct tape but decided this storm wasn't strong enough to warrant my getting on the roof. The wife asked my earlier why I didn't wrap them this time. Ooh we don't need to. Nothing will happen to them. I'll hear about this one for awhile.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

We here in sunny Florida 'dodged the bullet' on this one. Just a bit more rain, a little breezy Tuesday. Supposed to be more rain today (Wednesday), but nothing more than usual - been a very wet summer for us already!
Praying for those in the path of Isaac.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

For those in the dry Midwest, heads up!:

http://wwwagwx.ca.uky.edu/rainfallgrid.shtml (UK AG web site)


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Power out at 630am. Big gusts of wind and plenty rain. My tomatoes and eggplants are hangin on! Lime tree is on its side, broken I guess. Hope its pulled up from roots so I can replant. Generator powering frig and window unit only. Keeping one room cool for the kids. I aquired everybodies kids that had to work last night. I'm stuck at home due to a pich nerve but its a blessing, I get to stay with the kiddos. Most are still sleeping. Gives me time to figure out breakfast.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> Power out at 630am. Big gusts of wind and plenty rain. My tomatoes and eggplants are hangin on! Lime tree is on its side, broken I guess. Hope its pulled up from roots so I can replant. Generator powering frig and window unit only. Keeping one room cool for the kids. I aquired everybodies kids that had to work last night. I'm stuck at home due to a pich nerve but its a blessing, I get to stay with the kiddos. Most are still sleeping. Gives me time to figure out breakfast.


Sweet of you to take on all the kiddos. Making memories!

Heard one levee had broken near NO.... We've been schooling this morn and I was about to check. Hope it doesn't start flooding everyone.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Sweet of you to take on all the kiddos. Making memories!
> 
> Heard one levee had broken near NO.... We've been schooling this morn and I was about to check. Hope it doesn't start flooding everyone.


A lot of areas are already flooded. St Bernard Parish, St John Parish, lower Plaquimine Parish, parts of Jefferson Parish. I moved away from Orleans area over a year ago. Found another agency to work for just so I could get away the idiocracies. Was able to find a small house on high ground with a big lot. I do love staying home and cooking. Don't get much of that enjoyable noise of kids running around asking millions of questions, making messes. My husband laughed when I sent him off to work the night shift today with a lunch box full of cutesie labeled sandwiches and lentil soup. : D


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I was just checking out some of the pictures of the flood areas and comments ... 

Wow on both ...

How can a person not know a storm like Isaac can drop a lot of rain in a short time ...

:gaah:

:dunno:

:surrender:

pixieduster, Thanks for the update. (stay safe)


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

St Bernard Parish, Chalmette ferry landing. Picture taken around noon today by 159th Tactical Fighter Group, LAANG, Bellechasse Airstation. They were staged in St Bernard to assist.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

How many people in flood prone areas keep an ax in the attic? It is something I have done since learning how many people died in the Okeechobee, Fl flood of 1928. People went to the attic when the water kept rising and met their death there......how awful. Before learning this history, I would have never thought to do such a thing.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Enchant18 said:


> How many people in flood prone areas keep an ax in the attic? It is something I have done since learning how many people died in the Okeechobee, Fl flood of 1928. People went to the attic when the water kept rising and met their death there......how awful. Before learning this history, I would have never thought to do such a thing.


Wow, those had to be simple 1x planking and tin roofs in a lot of cases.

When we get a spring/summer deluge here, my property on a creek is littered with spare tires, fire wood, toys, tomato cages, etc. That's my prepping scheme. Pray for rain.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Refugees from Isaac in this area that are staying in Red Cross shelters got upset when there were rumors that backgrounds checks were going to be conducted on them. Well, it wasn't a rumor, but the Red Cross and local authorities decided not to do it after people were getting upset? My question is, if you are a law abiding citizen why would this upset you? If it were me, I would be grateful because I'm getting a dry, warm place to sleep, and/or food to eat. I wouldn't want to stay in a shelter with potentially dangerous criminals. Some of the refugees had other places to stay, and just came for the meals.

Now some are complaining they can't afford to go back, and if they did, they don't know if they still have homes? The Red Cross needs to rent buses now, and send the back home, or at least when the flood waters recede. At least they could be in shelters closer to home. Sheeesh. Sheeple the lot of them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> If it were me, I would be grateful because I'm getting a dry, warm place to sleep, and/or food to eat. I wouldn't want to stay in a shelter with potentially dangerous criminals.


All they need is driver's license info... "so if others are trying to find their loved ones they can help make contact".

They can (and will) do background checks later, no one needs to be told - it is going to happen.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> All they need is driver's license info... "so if others are trying to find their loved ones they can help make contact".
> 
> They can (and will) do background checks later, no one needs to be told - it is going to happen.


I would hope so, but somehow I doubt they will. Anyway, I reread my post, and it sounds kind of harsh. I'm glad the people are safe, but I'm surprised so many waited until it got bad to leave. I kept hearing them say, "Katrina didn't affect us, so we thought we would be okay..." :dunno:

I saw on the news one local shelter, that for a couple of days, only had one man show up. He hitched a ride, and walked five miles to the shelter. He had one Wal Mart bag full of a few things. Not exactly prepared, but smart enough to leave early.

From watching the news it seems some things went smoother than it did during and after Katrina, but there were still a few glitches.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> I would hope so, but somehow I doubt they will.


I don't think you read my post.... you "would hope" they do background checks on people without them knowing it was being done? I doubt that.

But that is just way that gov't agencies operate.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

LincTex said:


> All they need is driver's license info... "so if others are trying to find their loved ones they can help make contact".
> 
> They can (and will) do background checks later, no one needs to be told - it is going to happen.


I read your post. I would hope they would do background checks, but I doubt they will. Why? Because of the negative publicity they have already received. If they do the checks secretly, and then arrest someone it will make the news, because word will spread.

The Red Cross said on the news, that the decision was made not to run background checks. If they were lying it will come back to haunt them.

Doesn't matter to me whether the people who they are running background checks on, know it's being done or not.

I don't respond to posts without reading them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Gotcha.

But still...



Zanazaz said:


> If they do the checks secretly,


Which would be likely... and NOT by the Red Cross. They only have to gather info (and then fwd the info to the police), they don't have to run the checks themselves, and that gives them "plausible deniability".

Francis Gary Powers was shot down in a Lockheed U2 that was NOT owned by the Air Force, and he was NOT an Air Force pilot when he was at the controls... the CIA owned the plane ... and him.



Zanazaz said:


> and then arrest someone it will make the news, ... it will come back to haunt them. (the Red Cross)


There are a WHOLE LOT of ways to arrest someone. 
If you are the police and you know someone who has a warrant is at the shelter and you don't want bad publicity, you send in a plains clothes officer to make the ID, then just sit and wait so the arrest doesn't occur at the shelter itself. They think about stuff like this way ahead of time to avoid bad publicity.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

The news story I saw did mention it was going to be local authorities doing the background checks, and not the Red Cross. Since it's already been on the news, if someone does get arrested, even outside the shelter, I'm not sure plausible deniability is going to work.

Trust me I'm all for arresting people who have warrants, but I think someone dropped the ball when the news got out about background checks.


----------

